# clay bar



## danny-wax (Mar 9, 2013)

ok so got my clay bar today and used it earlier and has left marring/streaks in the paint! can this be taken out with #84 when it arrives? what would of caused this to happen? :wall:


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Tell us more?

Did you use lubricant? what was it, which clay?
What was your wash and dry method prior to claying - in detail.

Thanks
Ben


----------



## bruce92 (Oct 2, 2012)

clay not warm enough, not enough lube or dirt being dragged about. to name a few


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

What clay was it hard/soft?
And what lube did you use did you use 
Two things I can think of is if you used a hard clay or not not enough lube
The clay should just glide over the paint


----------



## danny-wax (Mar 9, 2013)

SBM said:


> Tell us more?
> 
> Did you use lubricant? what was it, which clay?
> What was your wash and dry method prior to claying - in detail.
> ...


used water and bit of washing up liquid, pure definition claybar from ebay,just washed and took water off with the water blade


----------



## danny-wax (Mar 9, 2013)

Hasan1 said:


> What clay was it hard/soft?
> And what lube did you use did you use
> Two things I can think of is if you used a hard clay or not not enough lube
> The clay should just glide over the paint


used water and bit of washing up liquid, pure definition claybar from ebay,just washed and took water off with the water blade

it is quite hard clay it was gliding over paint most of the time but started to stick in certain spots


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Are The areas it was sticking that have the marring or all over


----------



## danny-wax (Mar 9, 2013)

Hasan1 said:


> Are The areas it was sticking that have the marring or all over


basically the areas that it was sticking not all over the car just some spots i might just give this whole thing up just isnt working for me


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Normally a mild or finishing polish would remove any marring, a compound such as 84 would be overkill plus this will leave marring and swirls anyway.


----------



## danny-wax (Mar 9, 2013)

lowejackson said:


> Normally a mild or finishing polish would remove any marring, a compound such as 84 would be overkill plus this will leave marring and swirls anyway.


i was planning on using 84 anyway as thats going to be the best i have atm !


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

danny-wax said:


> basically the areas that it was sticking not all over the car just some spots i might just give this whole thing up just isnt working for me


Sound like not enough lube.

Don't give up. If you give up you will never get better at it. 
Next time just pop a question up before you do it and lots of people on here will do there best to help out

A hand polish should het the marks out


----------



## danny-wax (Mar 9, 2013)

Hasan1 said:


> Sound like not enough lube.
> 
> Don't give up. If you give up you will never get better at it.
> Next time just pop a question up before you do it and lots of people on here will do there best to help out
> ...


will just wait till my 84 comes was planning on compounding the car when it comes :buffer: sometimes just feel like giving up maybe its the car paint as its not the best :wall:


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Where area you from any where near me il do my best to help


----------



## danny-wax (Mar 9, 2013)

Hasan1 said:


> Where area you from any where near me il do my best to help


northern ireland matey lol


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi Danny'

sound to me like a few of things- 
1. not enough lube - use a spray bottle, work in 18 to 24" sections and dry of with a MF before moving on to the next part.
2. For lube use a very mild car shampoo in water - not fairy IMO
3. Dry your car with a MF drying towel don't use a blade - nothing to do with claying - but they can mark the paint too
4. Use the clay in straight strokes not circles,
5. It MUST be clean - if you drop the clay on the floor, get a new piece.
6. the clay does absorb some of the lube so after a while it gets soft and can start to stick to the car - when it does get a new piece.
7. for video instruction - great for your technique, youtube "the Junkman" he is great to learn from.

I have mentioned a lot above BUT you are basically there - please don;t give up - claying is one of the best and most vital things for your car.. I really enjoy it:thumb:

Seriously give the junkman 15 mins of viewing and you will be ready to get back out there bud.

All the best

Ben


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

As you were claying were you folding the clay to get a fresh "side" of the clay?

Worth watching these on Youtube if you haven't before


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I really would just use a mild polish eg 205, even on tough paint the 205 should removing marring. 84 on hard paint will still need another few steps, 84 on soft paint will bring you to your knees in frustration and tears.

I think the process with the 80 series was something like 84 - 83 - 82 (or 80) and that is a lot of polishing!


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

lowejackson said:


> I really would just use a mild polish eg 205, even on tough paint the 205 should removing marring. 84 on hard paint will still need another few steps, 84 on soft paint will bring you to your knees in frustration and tears.
> 
> I think the process with the 80 series was something like 84 - 83 - 82 (or 80) and that is a lot of polishing!


I'd agree.

When I bought DA I clayed my car and it was full of micro marring. Cheap clay and looked like someone had used 3000 grit on it. Couple of passes on a White hex with 205 soon got rid of it.


----------



## 5doorfish (Aug 8, 2013)

i wouldn't give up
clay bars really help with detailing
their could be a number of factors to cause marring 
make sure you use a decent lube though that is essential
and also if you drop the bar you can't use it again


----------



## danny-wax (Mar 9, 2013)

i kept folding the clay to get clean parts must of been the mixture of water and washing up liquid lol will try it with car shampoo next time might be bit milder! live and learn lol


----------



## 5doorfish (Aug 8, 2013)

imo AG and dodo juice do some brilliant clay lube, i prefer dodo juice but that's just me


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

Bilt hamber auto clay is great and you can lube with water!


----------



## Ryanjdover (Apr 1, 2013)

I have found that Dodo Juice Born Slippy Lube and there Fine Grade Clay is a brilliant beginners clay. Served me very well and has left no damage but a very clean car!


----------



## Waylander-A4 (May 29, 2013)

Geordieexile said:


> Bilt hamber auto clay is great and you can lube with water!


used this as my first bar good stuff for the beginner use the soft


----------



## Ryanjdover (Apr 1, 2013)

^^^^I have one of these to try myself. Excellent value for money but not sure if I'd want to use water as lube. Will get some concentrate born Slippy as its great


----------

